

Rupert Murdoch's New Startup Incubator - samson
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/feb2008/tc20080212_308910_page_2.htm

======
pg
_"We want the open environment and high ceilings and cement floors," he says._

This quote is way more revealing than he intended. As if that were the active
ingredient...

